# Which Las Vegas Hotel should I choose?



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2012)

I am booking a hotel for my nephew from China who will be visiting Las Vegas (and US) for the first time. The following hotels are all well priced for the dates he visits. As I have not been there for a while, I am not sure which of the following hotels are in a convenient location and are in decent shape. He will not have a car and will be there for only two days.

Luxor Hotel and Casino, 3900 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... $48 	
The LVH Las Vegas Hotel & Casino, 3000 Paradise Road...$50  	
The Palms Casino Resort, 4321 West Flamingo Road...$53 		
Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Hotel-Center...80 East Harmon...$64 
Hard Rock Hotel & Casino, 4455 Paradise Road...$66 		
Golden Nugget Hotel & Casino, 129 East Fremont Street...$69	
M Resort Spa Casino, 12300 Las Vegas..., Henderson, NV...$76	
Monte Carlo Resort and Casino, 3770 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou...$78	
The Signature at MGM Grand, 145 East Harmon Avenue...$79	
Rio All-Suite Hotel and Casino, 3700 West Flamingo Road...$80		
New York - New York Hotel & Casino, 3790 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... 	$83 
Tropicana Las Vegas...$90
TI - Treasure Island Hotel and Casino...$100

Note: prices are before tax and fees.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 22, 2012)

LisaH said:


> I am booking a hotel for my nephew from China who will be visiting Las Vegas (and US) for the first time. The following hotels are all well priced for the dates he visits. As I have not been there for a while, I am not sure which of the following hotels are in a convenient location and are in decent shape. He will not have a car and will be there for only two days.


I would pick them in this order.

Luxor Hotel and Casino, 3900 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... $48 	
(We try to get a room overlooking the airport so we can watch the planes...)

New York - New York Hotel & Casino, 3790 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... 	$83 
Monte Carlo Resort and Casino, 3770 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou...$78	

Tropicana Las Vegas...$90
(older, but not a bad location)

TI - Treasure Island Hotel and Casino...$100
(north end of most of the action...)

Hard Rock Hotel & Casino, 4455 Paradise Road...$66 	
A bit out of the action but the 20-30 something party crowd)


----------



## ricoba (Sep 22, 2012)

Luxor Hotel and Casino, 3900 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... $48 - Strip
The LVH Las Vegas Hotel & Casino, 3000 Paradise Road...$50 - Off Strip
The Palms Casino Resort, 4321 West Flamingo Road...$53 - Off Strip
Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Hotel-Center...80 East Harmon...$64 - Strip/Planet Hollywood
Hard Rock Hotel & Casino, 4455 Paradise Road...$66 - Off strip
Golden Nugget Hotel & Casino, 129 East Fremont Street...$69 - Downtown
M Resort Spa Casino, 12300 Las Vegas..., Henderson, NV...$76 - Off Strip
Monte Carlo Resort and Casino, 3770 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou...$78 - Strip
The Signature at MGM Grand, 145 East Harmon Avenue...$79 - Off Strip (by a block)
Rio All-Suite Hotel and Casino, 3700 West Flamingo Road...$80 - Off Strip
New York - New York Hotel & Casino, 3790 Las Vegas Boulevard Sou... $83 - Strip
Tropicana Las Vegas...$90 - Strip
TI - Treasure Island Hotel and Casino...$100 - Strip

I have highlighted the one's I'd choose for him since they are Strip hotels with easy access to all the tourist amenities.  The Signature @ MGM is attached to the MGM, but it's a long walk.

If it were me, I'd choose the HGVC Elara, since it's connected to the Planet Hollywood and the Miracle Mile Shops.

After that I'd go for Luxor, Monte Carlo, TI, NYNY & then the Trop.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd go with Elara, too as my first choice, based on location.  Next I'd choose NYNY, again based on location.  Luxor is about a block further South, pretty much at the end of everything he'd want, but only by a block, and there is a tram.  Monte Carlo is probably OK, but it always seems sort of like an island to me, and "on the wrong side of the street."  That's old school talk since it is almost right next to NYNY, but I just get weird vibes.  Honestly, though, I went to a dinner in there earlier in the year, and it seemed just like all the others.  I'd skip TI cause it is way North of all the others.  But again, if he will be spending most of his time at TI, Mirage, Wynn, Palazzo, Caesars and Fashion Show Mall, hen this is the place to be.

I just thought about it a bit more.  Your nephew might be more comfortable at TI, because both of Wynn's properties, Wynn and Palazzo especially cater to Asian clientele (having special decorations for Chinese New Year's, indoor Dragon Parades, etc.)

I agree with Rick on all the ones to avoid.  They aren't necessarily bad, but if you don't have an auto, you wouldn't want to stay at any of them.

Fern


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2012)

I've stayed at the Luxor, and loved it - just a really fun place, and an experience in itself. The extra block didn't bother us, even though it was about 100 degrees outdoors... similar to the way I loved Animal Kingdom at Disney - a bit further away from the center of the park but the theming made it really fun. 

Also stayed at Treasure Island, which was fine, but not as much fun - I'm just not into pirates as much as pyramids.


----------



## SunSand (Sep 22, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the recommendations given.  I've stayed at the Elara and will again next week on business.  It's connected to Planet Hollywood and the Miracle Mile mall.  Tons of moderate priced food nearby and a short walk to the strip.  Nice newer hotel.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 22, 2012)

Having read Fern's post above, I think she is right about NYNY rather than the Luxor.  I have not stayed there, but have been to the Luxor and thus my recommend.  But the NYNY is a more central location.

My first choice is still the HGVC Elara.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you all! I just realized that some hotels also throw in food & beverage credits (such as NYNY) so I should take that into considerations as well. Is there a good map that I can access which shows the locations of all the major hotels? Also any hotels you might recommend that are not on this list? He is young (mid 20s) so he should be able to walk a bit.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 22, 2012)

NY NY or MGM, Luxor or TI. In that order because of location. Luxor is a little out of the way. I'm thinking you can't see the Mirage's volcano exploding, but I could be wrong. I like the volcano.

Love NYNY!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2012)

I also agree with Fern in her hotels picks. The Wynn, Mirage, TI, MGM and the Ventian offer great oriental dinners.


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 22, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Thank you all! I just realized that some hotels also throw in food & beverage credits (such as NYNY) so I should take that into considerations as well. Is there a good map that I can access which shows the locations of all the major hotels? Also any hotels you might recommend that are not on this list? He is young (mid 20s) so he should be able to walk a bit.


Keep in mind that some hotels like NYNY and MGM will charge a daily "activities" or "resort" fee on top of the advertised price.   Be sure to read the fine print.  For that reason, I typically tend to look at the Caesar's properties like Harrahs, Paris, Ballys as they do not charge a daily fee.   

Mike


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 22, 2012)

Paris is my favorite, but it wasn't on the list. I love the breakfast!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 23, 2012)

I have booked at NYNY. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Larry (Sep 23, 2012)

Just got back from Elara a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Great location and if you can get a 1BR that would be fantastic. We had studio unit which was still better than any hotel room in Vegas.

I stayed at Luxor many years ago and hated it and would never go back!!!

Tropicana has been newly renovated and looks nice but location can not compare to Elara. I  recently wrote a TUG review ( although it still is listed as Planet Hollywood at Westgate in the TUG database).


----------



## colamedia (Sep 24, 2012)

I know of quite a few people that are uncomfortable with the Luxor because it is based on a tomb - eg my Chinese neighbour wouldn't stay there, and I know of quite a few Singaporeans that won't. It may not apply to your nephew, but there are enough other choices to leave out Luxor so you don't have to worry about that possible consideration.


----------

